# Syntax SVX400 driver



## iJack (May 25, 2009)

Does anyone know how I can find drivers for a Syntax SVX400 Motherboard?
Particularly USB and Audio.


----------



## iJack (May 25, 2009)

In another post I learned about Everest. Here is info from it:

Computer:
Operating System Microsoft Windows XP Professional
OS Service Pack Service Pack 3
DirectX 4.09.00.0904 (DirectX 9.0c)
Computer Name USER-PC
User Name User

Motherboard:
CPU Type Intel Pentium 4, 2800 MHz (21 x 133)
Motherboard Name Syntax SVX400 (5 PCI, 1 AGP, 3 DIMM, Audio, LAN)
Motherboard Chipset VIA VT8754 Apollo P4X400
System Memory 1280 MB (PC3200 DDR SDRAM)
BIOS Type Award (04/04/03)
Communication Port Communications Port (COM1)
Communication Port Communications Port (COM2)
Communication Port ECP Printer Port (LPT1)

Display:
Video Adapter RAGE 128 PRO Ultra GL AGP (Microsoft Corporation) (32 MB)
3D Accelerator ATI Rage128 Pro AGP 4x
Monitor Plug and Play Monitor [NoDB] (S23F507554)

Multimedia:
Audio Adapter VIA AC'97 Enhanced Audio Controller

Storage:
IDE Controller VIA Bus Master IDE Controller
Floppy Drive Floppy disk drive
Disk Drive HDS722580VLAT20 (80 GB, 7200 RPM, Ultra-ATA/100)
Disk Drive SanDisk Cruzer USB Device (14 GB, USB)
Optical Drive SONY CD-ROM CDU5221 (52x CD-ROM)
SMART Hard Disks Status OK

Partitions:
C: (NTFS) 58635 MB (48899 MB free)

Input:
Keyboard Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural PS/2 Keyboard
Mouse PS/2 Compatible Mouse

Network:
Network Adapter VIA Rhine II Fast Ethernet Adapter (192.168.1.19)

Peripherals:
Printer Microsoft Office Document Image Writer
USB1 Controller VIA VT83C572 PCI-USB Controller
USB1 Controller VIA VT83C572 PCI-USB Controller
USB1 Controller VIA VT83C572 PCI-USB Controller
USB2 Controller VIA USB 2.0 Enhanced Host Controller
USB Device USB Mass Storage Device


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

Hello and Welcome to TSF,

ECS Elitegroup:
Motherboards - Socket 478 - L4VXA2 or L4VXAG model 
Motherboard drivers: (look at the bios version, either stamped on board or go into bios on the pc) to decide which one is correct here.

http://www.ecs.com.tw/ECSWebSite/Products/ProductList_new.aspx?CategoryID=1&MenuID=7&LanID=0

ATI Rage128 Pro AGP 4x driver:

http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/Pages/legacy-xp.aspx

Note: reboot between each driver installation (very important).
Install chipset driver first
Video driver
Audio driver
Network driver
modem driver


----------

